# Was trakt Ihr so ab 0 Grad und darunter (Trikot)?



## radon-biker-qlt (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt gehen die Temp. doch langsam aber sicher unter die Nullgrad und weiter
Ich fahre auch Abends - 18- 20 Uhr.

Bisher war ich bei den Temp. so eingepackt, dass ich mich kaum noch bewegen konnte
Das möchte ich jetzt ändern
Ich möchte nur noch folgendes anziehen:

Funktionsunterhemd (ist von Craft - Langarm vorhanden)
Langarmtrikot (?????)
Softshelljacke (ist von Löffler vorhanden)

Bisher stehen folgende zur Auswahl:
PI
Protective

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem von den beiden?
Oder hat jemand eine Alternative?

Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps/Infos


----------



## Schnuppel (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallö,

ich habe mir von Craft gekauft. Find ich gut und kalt ist mir damit auch nicht - obwhl ich ne Frostbeule bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde, das Trikot ist das am wenigsten kritische Kleidungsstück von allen. Ich nehme immer, was es gerade günstig im Schlussverkauf gibt, hauptsache die Passform stimmt und die Optik gefällt auch halbwegs. Für kalte Tage sind Trikots mit angerauhter weicher Innenseite sehr schön.
Viel wichtiger finde ich die Unterwäsche und die Jacke. Das eine muss mich trocken halten, und die Jacke sollte Wind und Nässe draußen halten. Aber da hast du ja schon vernünftige Ausrüstung. 
Imho ist das Trikot nur für eine zusätzliche Lage als "Luftpolster" verantwortlich, und deswegen ziemlich schnuppe (natürlich nur, solange es vernünftige feuchtigkeitstransportierende Funktionskleidung ist, aber außer bei Aldikamotten ist das ja überall gegeben ).


----------



## flyingscot (19. Dezember 2009)

Komme gerade von einer 3 stündigen Tour zurück. Bei -15 Grad. Meine Klammoten haben ganz gut funktioniert. Die Teile habe ich kombiniert, weil ich sie habe. Gekauft habe ich sie nicht für diese Temperaturen.

- Dicke Skiunterwäsche von Tchibo
- lange Bikehose ohne Einsatz von Loeffler
- Platzangst Elant Freeride-Hose (ist nicht perfekt, da zu luftdurchlässig)
- dicke, recht eng anliegende Windstopper-Jacke von Jack Wolfskin
- Schal
- Platzangst Regenjacke
- Buff+Winter Buff
- Snowboard Handschuhe Level Half Pipe
- Dicke Skistrümpfe
- Shimano MT90 Schuhe

Beim nächsten mal werde ich noch ein zusätzliches Paar Strümpfe und noch eine weitere Hosenschicht anziehen.


----------



## The_Distance (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich trage unter meiner Gore-Winter-Jacke (genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, ist schon einige Jahre alt) bei im Moment -5°C nur noch das Craft Zero Extreme.

Da die Jacke angenehm gefüttert und vor allem Winddicht ist reicht das im Moment noch. Solange ich damit an Anstiegen noch ins Schwitzen komme ist es warm genug. Bei <-5°C ziehe ich einfach noch ein Langarmtrikot (ggf. ein gefüttertes) dazwischen.

Vor allem eine Winddichte äußere Bekleidungsschicht halte ich auf dem Rad bei den Temperaturen für Gold wert da sich darunter ein wunderbares Wärmepolster aufbauen kann (meine Winterhose ist in der Front auch Winddicht).

Also mein Tip: anstatt irgendwelche Thermotrikots für drunter zu kaufen, durch die der Wind und vor allem Fahrtwind trotzdem durchpfeift, lieber eine Windjacke, oder zumindest Windweste für drüber. Denn mit einem Unterhemd, Langarmtrikot und einer Softschelljacke hasst du doch schon einiges an "Thermo".


----------



## rboncube (19. Dezember 2009)

Heute zwei Stunden bei -11° mit U-Hemd von Aldi, Adidas Thermotrikot, Windweste und dann ne leichte Jeantex Jacke darüber.
An den Beinen dünne Bikesocken+Wollsocken dann noch leichte Überschuhe darüber. Lange U-Hose von Lidl+lange Bikehose von Tschibo.
Handschuhe von Fuse.
Auf dem Kopf eine Helmmütze+Stirnband. Am Hals ein Buff.
Die ersten 1,5 Std alles im grünen Bereich. Erst die letzte halbe Stunde wurde es eisig an den Zehen und den Fingern. Aber zwei Stunden waren zu ertragen. Körper,Beine und Kopf blieben schön warm. Und das mit fast nur günstigen Teilen.
Wenn bei uns öfters und länger solche Temperaturen herrschen würden, würde ich noch in besseres Equipment investieren. Aber so muss das gut und günstig Zeug reichen. Und es soll ja schon wieder wärmer werden.

Gruß René


----------



## Phazotron (19. Dezember 2009)

Was ihr alle habt... 
Ein "Unterleiberl", Pulli und ne normale Winterjacke (50â¬) reichen doch. War heute 2 Stunden im Schnee unterwegs und kalt war mir (ausser auf den Fingern und am Kinn) nicht.
Naja, bin auch nicht so anspruchsvoll 

Edit: ne Boxershort und ne Hose hatte ich natÃ¼rlich auch an 
lg


----------



## apoptygma (19. Dezember 2009)

Bis dato "nur" bei Minus 1 Grad unterwegs gewesen.

Craft Pro Warm Unterziehshirt
Langes Trikot
Einfache Windjacke

Gore Windstopper Hose
Lidl Ski Unterwäsche drunter

Tchibo Skisocken
Neoprenüberschuhe (was wieder zu warm war...ich lerns nicht) 

Protective Handschuhe wind- und wasserdicht

Windstopper-Helmuntermütze
Stirnband für über de Ohren ;-)

Da ging aber auch noch was ans Temperature, war da wirklich sehr warm drin.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (19. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> Ich trage unter meiner Gore-Winter-Jacke (genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, ist schon einige Jahre alt) bei im Moment -5°C nur noch das Craft Zero Extreme.
> 
> Da die Jacke angenehm gefüttert und vor allem Winddicht ist reicht das im Moment noch. Solange ich damit an Anstiegen noch ins Schwitzen komme ist es warm genug. Bei <-5°C ziehe ich einfach noch ein Langarmtrikot (ggf. ein gefüttertes) dazwischen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Löffler Jacke hat im Frontbereich einen Windstopper
Also - 11 Grad sind doch über all - 11 Grad

Ein Weichei bin ich auch gerade nicht

Aber mir wird es nach 1,5 Std. schon etwas kalt

Frage:
Wenn Ihr euch nach dem Training auszieht, habt Ihr dann rötliche Stellen am Körper?
Wenn ja, sind das Stellen, wo die Haut (Körper) schon friert
Das frieren der Haut (Körperstellen) beim Sport tut man leicht ignorieren.


----------



## rboncube (19. Dezember 2009)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Löffler Jacke hat im Frontbereich einen Windstopper
> Also - 11 Grad sind doch über all - 11 Grad
> ...



Klar gibt´s rote Nase,Backen,Zehen. Und beim auftauen ein kribbeliges Gefühl. Gefährlich wird´s erst wenn´s mal blau wird

Finde auch das -11° sich nicht immer gleich anfühlen. Bei eisigem Ostwind oder nasskaltem wetter frier ich immer mehr als bei Sonnenschein.

Gruß René


----------



## mamba64 (19. Dezember 2009)

2x Aldi Bike Unterhemd
Aldi Trikot
Gore Tool
Aldi-Laufhose
Aldi-Winterradhose
Skihandschuhe
Fußheizung
und das Wichtigste: Tchibo Flies-Sturmhaube für 2,99 
- 12 Grad kein Problem und ich bin eigentlich ziemlich Kälte-empfindlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (19. Dezember 2009)

Oben: Buff als Schal-Ersatz, Windstopper-Stirnband und ne schöne, warme Mütze
Mitte: Unterhemd, Pulli und ne VD Fleeze-Windstopperjacke mit hohem Kragen, bei Minusgraden noch ne normale Winterjacke drüber
Unten: Unterwäsche, Hose, bei Minusgraden hilft eine Regenhose gegen Wind

Fazit: Eine winddichte Schicht wirkt bei diesen Temperaturen Wunder!

An den Schuhen friere ich eigentlich nicht, so lange ich net gerade extrem dünne und kurze Socken trage.
Und die Hände bekommen -20 Grad Schneebrett-Handschuhe, wobei man dort noch am ehesten friert, wenn die Handschuhe noch halbwegs beweglich sein sollen!


----------



## discordius (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Schichten heute:
oben: Craft Langarm + normales Kurzarmtrikot + Gore Phantom Softshell
unten: Kurze Radhose mit Polster als Unterhose + lange Lauftight + Gore Alp-X

Hat heute völlig ausgereicht, alle Schichten waren nach 2 Stunden schön trocken und gefroren habe ich nicht. Aber nach Sonnenuntergang wurde es an den Fingern und Zehen extrem kalt. Farbe der Zehen war dunkles Lila, und die Daumenkuppen fühlen sich immer noch gereitzt an. Die Schmerzen in den Zehen beim Duschen waren schon heftig trotz vorigem sanften Auftauen, das muss ich nicht nochmal haben. Auch mitgefütterten Softshell Handschuhen und luftdichten Überschuhen hatte ich am Ende echt Angst um meine Finger und Zehen.
Das Trikot ist also das geringste Problem.


----------



## Torpedo64 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre zweifach - Thermo, von oben bis unten, und dazu noch heizbare Schuhsohlen, Winterschuhe und Skihandschuhe. Sturmhaube + Tuch. Hände und Füße werden noch zusätzlich mit Salbe eingerieben, die die Durchblutung fördert. Dann schaftt man bei -12 bis - 21°C ca. 4 Stunden, wenn der innere Scheinehund es zulässt


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Dezember 2009)

Was kann man denn seinen Fingern noch gutes tun?
Selbst extrem dicke Goretex-Handschuhe die bis -20 Grad gehen sollten reichen bei mir an Tagen wie heute maximal für eine Stunde Stadtrundfahrt, dann wirds echt kalt. Ok heute war es natürlich Ausnahmezustand bei -15 Grad, aber selbst bei weniger Minusgraden friere ich zumindest an den beiden kleinen Fingern recht schnell.
Mit noch dickeren Handschuhen oder gar Fäustlingen kann man leider nicht mehr fahren, es müsste also ein andere Trick herhalten.


----------



## chill^out (20. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> Ich trage unter meiner Gore-Winter-Jacke (genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, ist schon einige Jahre alt) bei im Moment -5°C nur noch das Craft Zero Extreme.
> 
> Da die Jacke angenehm gefüttert und vor allem Winddicht ist reicht das im Moment noch. Solange ich damit an Anstiegen noch ins Schwitzen komme ist es warm genug. Bei <-5°C ziehe ich einfach noch ein Langarmtrikot (ggf. ein gefüttertes) dazwischen.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Fahre bei um die 0°C mit nem Langarmfunktionsshirt unter der Gore Tool Jacke. Wirds noch kälter gibts nen ganz dünnen Fleece darunter. So ab -6°C geh ich eh lieber laufen.


----------



## Tifftoff (20. Dezember 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Mit noch dickeren Handschuhen oder gar Fäustlingen kann man leider nicht mehr fahren, es müsste also ein andere Trick herhalten.


Von SRAM gibt es Schalthebel, die man nur mit dem Daumen betätigt. Dann kann man auch gut Fausthandschuhe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. Dezember 2009)

Bis etwas unter -10°C bei mir etabliert, von Innen nach außen:
- dünnes Funktionsunterhemd ohne Ärmel
- dickes langärmliges Funktionsunterhemd
- langärmliges Sommertrikot
- langärmliges Winddichtes innen leicht gefleectes Trikot (irgendson Specialized Teil)
- Windweste

Wie schon oben gesagt, ein Winddicht eingepackter Oberkörper mit dem Potential ein warmes Luftpolster aufzubauen (also nicht alles knalleng tragen!) ist das A und O wenns richtig kalt wird. Der Rest ist nice-to-have . 

ansonsten
- Northwave Winterhandschuhe (keine superdicken, die werden bei den Temperaturen auch schon grenzwertig)
- Buff um den Hals, interessanterweise komm ich gut ohne Mütze klar...
- normale kurze Radhose mit Trägern, darüber ne Mammut Softshell Hose (die funktioniert erstaunlicherweise von unter -10 bis +10°C ganz gut beim Radfahren).
- dicke Wollsocken, Wanderschuhe oder FiveTen Impact. Klickspedale  bleibem im Winter allgemein im Schrank  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Schnuppel (20. Dezember 2009)

irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen dass egal wo man friert man dann eher zu kalten händen und füßen neigt. lt der these geht es ja dann schon darum ganzkörperlich warm zu sein 

ich werd mir das jetzt mal da draussen geben ^^ -14 und sonnenschein


----------



## Pitbull75 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe zur Auswahl,
Sidi MTB Winter die noch ohne GoreTex,
Verschiedene Socken,
Odlo Unterhemd Winter Kurzarm,
Löffler Unterhemd Langarm mit Windbreaker,
Gore Bike Wear-Jacke mit Fleece Innenfutter Ärmel abtrennbar
                    - Überschuhe Thermo Gore Tex
                    - Handschuhe Thermo Gore Tex,
Pearl Izumi- Wendejacke Slice Kodiak
               - Winterjacke Isula Tour
               - lange Trägerhose P.R.O. Cycling
               - Sturmhaube Barrier Balaclava,

wenn MANN jezt noch friert ,darf man das Treten nicht vergessen.
Immer in bewegung bleiben das ist das wichtigste bei diesen Temperaturen. Wenn man einkehrt immer was zum wechseln dabei haben,sonst wirds Arsch kalt auf dem Bock.


----------



## PFox (20. Dezember 2009)

ich war gestern bei -10°C 1 1/2 h radln durch den wald. hatte an:
- ein langarm Funktionsshirt (das gabs um die nikolauszeit bei Lidl oder sowas)
- Adidas T-shirt
- Adidas Trainingsanzug
- Knieprotektoren
- Buff (nicht die originalen so einen von protouch)
-sportsocken
- ja boxershorts selbstverständlich 
- halbschalenhelm 
- oneal element glove 

bis auf die hände war eigentlich alles recht warm. aber ich brauche handschuhe für die temperaturen  das funktionsshirt zwar von lidl aber ich kann mich nicht beklagen. hält einwandfrei warm.

schuhe hatte ich natürlich auch an  die adidas samba. sind gut zum fahren.


----------



## Impossible2See (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute und gestern bei -10-16°C im Wald rumgedüst und hatte folgendes an:
-Skiunterhose- und hemd
-einen dünnen Pullover
-ein T-Shirt die All-Mountain Winterhose von Shimano
-Wanderstiefel
-ein Paar normale Socken 
-einen Fleecekragen
-ein Stirnband und nen Helm
-und Knieprotektoren


----------



## sigggi (20. Dezember 2009)

-1 Paar Wollsocken (selbstgestrickt)
-normale MTB Schuhe
- Neoprenüberschuhe
-Tchibo Laufhose (die mit winddichten Frontbereich)
-kurze Radhose
-kuzes Unterhemd
- dünner Fleecepullover
-Gore Windstopperjacke
-dünne Sturmhaube + Helmmütze
-dicke Fleecehandschuhe

4 Stunden bei 12 bis 15 Grad Minus, kein Problem.

Wichtig bei solchen Temperaturen ist auch die Streckenwahl. Ich bevorzuge da gut fahrbare Wege mit viel Höhenmetern. Man bleibt immer in Bewegung, ist aber nie richtig schnell.


----------



## Trailhunterer (20. Dezember 2009)

gestern abend 1,5 std. bei -18 grad und heute früh 1,5 std bei -21 grad.

das wichtigste sind die hände und füsse. wenns dort kalt wird wirds unangenem.
rose winterschuhe mit überzieher, dünne socken und schuhheizung.
kann ich jeden nur wärmstens empfehlen, warme füsse garantiert, bis zu knapp 4 std..
dünne innenhandschuhe und skihandschuhe sind pflicht. wenn man frieren anfangen sollte, kurz vom rad, jeden arm 20x ganz schnell kreisen. dann wirds richtig kribbelig heiss in den fingern.
bikehose, dünne laufhose ( oder skiunterhose ) und ne gore winterhose.
unterhemd, vliespulli und ne gore winterjacke.
um den hals eine winddichte motorradsturmhaube.
helmunterziehmütze und helm.
bei dem helm sind die lüftungsschlitze abgeklebt.

ganz wichtig finde ich, das bei den kleidungs überschneidungen alles wirklich winddicht ist, sonst wirds unangenhem, vor allem am hals.

da kann jede kopfbewegung böse "reinziehfolgen" haben.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke für die Rege Beteiligung

Ich sehe, dass es einige Variationmöglichkeiten gibt.

Aber mein Ziel ist es, so wenig wie möglich anzuziehen

Es sind aber einige gute Tipps dabei

Bitte weiter machen!
Dann kann sich jeder vieleicht noch die ein oder andere Idee abzweigen.

Bis jetzt Top!


----------



## Bumble (20. Dezember 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Von SRAM gibt es Schalthebel, die man nur mit dem Daumen betätigt. Dann kann man auch gut Fausthandschuhe fahren.



Und kann damit auch erstklassig die Bremsen bedienen. 

Super Tipp.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (20. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Wer friert, da hab ich einen guten Tip für die erste Lage:
--> Brynje SuperThermo Netzunterwäsche
Ich hab da das Langarmshirt und hätte nie gedacht, daß ein Netzhemd so dermaßen wärmen kann. Man zieht es an und es wird einem *sofort* warm!  
Weiterer Pluspunkt: Es dient als Abstandshalter zu der weiteren Bekleidung. D.h. nasse Hemden liegen nicht direkt auf der Haut auf. Ich hab es jetzt schon ein paar mal getestet mit folgendem Aufbau:

-Brynje-Shirt
-Funktions-T-Shirt
-Fleece-Jacke (Innenfutter der Windjacke, kann man auch einzeln tragen)
-Windjacke (von Regatta)

Es ist noch nicht so ganz optimal, da ich durch die Fleece-Jacke ziemlich viel schwitze. Das T-Shirt ist regelmäßig auch ziemlich feucht, aber kalt wird mir dank des Brynje-Shirts nicht, die Haut bleibt trocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impossible2See (22. Dezember 2009)

Diese Produkte von Shimano sind Winddicht und manche Wasserdicht. Ich habe die schwarze Hose auf der Seite fürn Winter und muss sagen: GEIL!!!
Da reichts wenn du noch ne lange Unterhose anziehst damit du am Hintern nüscht frierst und dann kanns abgehen. Kostet auch nicht die Welt. Für ca. 80 ist man mit der Hose gut bedient. Unt Protektoren passen auch noch drunter.

http://www.shimano-cyclingwear.com/...id=2534374302063125&group_id=2534374302063152


----------



## boolands (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab' die Jeantex T3000 (wind-/wasserdicht,lt. Hersteller atmungsaktiv) mit einer Fleeceweste zum 'drunterziehen..

Und jedesmal hab' ich das gleiche Problem >> ich werde in dieser Jacke patschnass-aber nicht durch Regen o.ä. sondern allein durchs' Schwitzen! Von wegen atmungaktiv..

Oder mach ich mit der Jacke irgendwas verkehrt?

Die erste Schicht (auf der Haut) ist von XBionic "Energy Accumulator High Impact" (Shirt long sleeves & Pants long) >> dann ziehe ich ein Radeltrikot (z.B. von Aldi,Decathlon) drüber und dann eben die Jeantex T3000-Jacke; Als Hose trage ich zurzeit die Haglöfs Omni Pant II; Und an die Füße kommen Aldiradlersocken mit richtigen Wollsocken 'drüber..

Ziehe ich zu wenig an oder was mach' ich verkehrt?

Wenn ich losfahre fröstelt es mich ein kleines bischen-das verschwindet aber nach ~5-10min.. Und damit habe ich eigentlich keine größeren Probleme wenn ich so meine tägliche Runde drehe (~3-4h),wenn ich meine Füße mal außen vor lasse.. Cleats sind bei den Temperaturen halt suboptimal..

Nur das Schwitzen unter der Jacke ist (tlw.SEHR) unangenehm.. Kann ich 'was anders machen? Tips? Anregungen?

Vorab schon vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 151460 (24. Dezember 2009)

wenns kälter wird dann:

unten:
-kurze unterhose mit Windschutz an den empfindlichen Stellen
-kurze Lycra mit Trägern drüber. Das Sitzpolster ist auch kut gegen Kälte
-warme Beinlinge
-Shorts mit der Möglichkeit lange Hosenteile anzuzippen
- etwas dickere Socken
- Schuhe SH-MT 90 mit Lammfelleinlagesohle
-bei Schnee darüber Gamaschen

oben:
- Windstopperunterhemd
-Funktionssportrolli
-langes Shirt als Schutz gegen Äste...


Der Vorteil ist, daß man nicht so stark schwitzt bei steilen Aufstiegen und nicht zu sehr abkühlt bei schnellen Abfahrten.

Wenn ich Pause mache, dann kommt eine warme Jacke drüber und die Short wird zur langen Hose. Handschuhwechsel und das ganze ist dann kuschlig warm.
Zur Weiterfahrt wieder alles runter und weiter gehts.

Zu Halbzeit, hole ich mir einen neuen Puli aus dem Rucksack, neue HAndschuhe, ziehe über die Hose eine dreiviertellange Regenhose von Endura drüber, Jacke an und man kann gemütlich weiterradeln.
Am Kopf habe ich unterm Helm zur Fahrt nur ein Stirnband.

Das schöne, Ersatzpulli uw. ist immer schön warm, da ich damit meinen
Trinbeutel im Rucksack (mit heißem Tee) "isoliere".
Für 2-4h Ausfahrten kenne ich nichts besseres.

Die Handschuhe sind eher dünn, wegen Griffgefühl, dafür habe ich halt zwei paar zum Wechseln mit.


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2009)

@absteigen

dein "konzept" hört sich ja schon ziemlich gut an. würde für mich aber nie funktionieren, weil ich auf eine einfache kleine tour keinen großen rucksack mitschleppen will...
für winterjacke, regenhose, ersatzpulli, ersatzhandschuhe + trinkflasche braucht man schon eine bissel platz


----------



## Deleted 151460 (25. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> @absteigen
> 
> dein "konzept" hört sich ja schon ziemlich gut an. würde für mich aber nie funktionieren, weil ich auf eine einfache kleine tour keinen großen rucksack mitschleppen will...
> für winterjacke, regenhose, ersatzpulli, ersatzhandschuhe + trinkflasche braucht man schon eine bissel platz


 
das ist der Nachteil, der Rucksack wird schon voller.
Kommt ja auch noch Schoki, Banane, Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, Erste Hilfe.... dazu
Wobei so groß und schwer ist der Rucksack nicht - ist eh mein einziger
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...07;page=1;pid=127;menuid1=5;menuid2=0;mid=184

Und im Gegensatz zu #29 schwitze ich nicht, und friere auch somit nicht so leicht in den Pausen beim Glühwein und Wurst


----------



## Deleted 151460 (25. Dezember 2009)

boolands schrieb:


> Ich hab' die Jeantex T3000 (wind-/wasserdicht,lt. Hersteller atmungsaktiv) mit einer Fleeceweste zum 'drunterziehen..
> 
> Und jedesmal hab' ich das gleiche Problem >> ich werde in dieser Jacke patschnass-aber nicht durch Regen o.ä. sondern allein durchs' Schwitzen! Von wegen atmungaktiv..
> 
> ...


 
ja verreck, die Unterhos kostet ja 80 und das Hemd nochmal soviel.
Da krieg ich ja drei normale Garnituren für soviel Geld...

Mein Tip, laß die Jacke weg und ziehe nur eine Winddichte Weste gegens abkühlen bei Berabfahrt an. Für die Pause würde ich die JAcke in den Rucksack stopfen.


----------



## boolands (26. Dezember 2009)

@absteigen: Die Sachen habe ich mir auch nicht selbst gekauft sondern zum Geburtstag  geschenkt bekommen..!

Die Dinger sind schon mächtig teuer,aber meine Mutter wollte mir eben 'was Gutes tun..

Hmm.. Mal schauen wie ich das Problem mit der Jacke löse.. Bis jetzt noch keine wirklich gute Idee..


----------



## Trialer2 (26. Dezember 2009)

Aufm Kopf einen Snowboardhelm, 2 Funktionsunterhemden kurzärmlig, drüber ein Baumwollarbeitsflanellhemd, Aldihandschuhe, Radlerhose kurz + Aldiradlerhose (mit Windstopper vorne) lang, 2 paar Socken und meine guten Basketballschuhe, drüber die Jacke mit dem Mammut mit den beiden langen Reißverschlüssen von den achseln bis zum Bund. Geht bis minus 8 Grad.


----------



## njoerd (26. Dezember 2009)

also ab 0 grad trage ich, t shirt, thermo longsleeve und normalen pulli, dazu thermo leggins und kurze hose, normale bike handschuhe, also so dünne, aber nich tmit abgeshcnittenen fingern, und joa mütze und son halsding noch, und bergab dann halt fullface und meine rocker dran .  unter null grad meist noch ein windbraker, der staut ganz gut die wärme, ach jaa und immer 2 paar socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom355 (27. Dezember 2009)

am kopf:bandana,helmmütze+helm+brille
oben rum: odlo x  warm unterhemd,gore langarmtrikot,gore windstopperjacke
hände:gore windstopper handschuhe
unten rum:gore windstopperhose mit polster
füße:einfache socken,sidi schuhe und mavic überschuhe

mit dieser ausstattung ist mir auch bei -graden schön warm.
,egal ob aufm renner oder mtb.
und ja..mir ist sonst schnell kalt!!!


----------



## Sonnesteiber (27. Dezember 2009)

je nach efühl der kälte,wenn eisig ist lange unter wäsche und ein ringertrikot drüber,das drückt eng und ist atmungsaktiv und dann ne jeans oder andere hose,t-shirt und pulli


----------



## .t1mo (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn es einfach nur kalt ist reicht mir "obenrum" in der Regel:

-Craft Pro Zero Langarmunterhemd
-Gore Tool II Windstopper

...wenn es dann nasskalt oder wirklich extrem kalt ist kommt noch ein no name Fleece dazwischen. 

"Untenrum" sieht es so aus:

-kurze Assos H FI. Uno S5 (ohne Träger)
-lange Falke Socken bis kurz vor das Knie
-Lange Nike Dry Fit Laufhose drüber

...kalt ist mir dann auch nur an den Füßen, wenn die Schuhe durchgenässt sind.


----------



## X-Fire (7. Januar 2010)

Letzten Dienstag bei ca. -8°C  und auch Schneefall:

oben:
Falke Funktions-T-Shirt
Alien DH Trikot
Gore Bike Jacke mit Windstopper und leichtem Futter innen(keine Ahnung wie die heißt, ist mind. 7 Jahre alt)
Buff
Normale Bike Handschuhe

unten:
Boxershorts
TSG Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren
Platzangst DH Hose
nike Sportsocken
normale Skaterschuhe

War 2,5h unterwegs und mir wars immer angenehm warm. Hab mir trotzdem heute noch ein langärmliges Falke gekauft. Kann auch nicht schaden


----------

